# Do you have to separate kids from other goats?



## kovet (Jan 9, 2011)

I currently have a doe and a wether together. I was planning on getting the doe pregnant, and I was wondering if when she has her babies do I have to separate the wether from the kids? Will my wether butt the kids?


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

You don't have to separate them. If the doe is a good mother she will protect her babies. I sometimes separate and sometimes leave them with the others. It all depends on the mothers and if the babies are healthy.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't think so. There might be some challenging but the kids are fast and should be able to escape just fine.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Are you going to let the mom raise them or are you going to bottle feed? I bottle raise mine so I do seperate them.


----------



## kovet (Jan 9, 2011)

No I'm going to let the mom raise them.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

In that case, I don't think there's any need to separate. (=


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would pen the mom and babies separate for the first few days so the babies have a chance to bond with mom and learn how to walk better without the risk of the wether accidentally knocking them down. It is also easier on the mom the first few days if she is alone so she doesn't have to protect them right away. Afterwards, they should be fine together. I would just watch them to make sure the wether isn't trying to hurt the kids.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree with ptgoats, I too would seperate them. To me better safe than sorry. Course i keep all my goats seperated by age til they are a certain age lol


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> I would pen the mom and babies separate for the first few days so the babies have a chance to bond with mom and learn how to walk better without the risk of the wether accidentally knocking them down. It is also easier on the mom the first few days if she is alone so she doesn't have to protect them right away. Afterwards, they should be fine together. I would just watch them to make sure the wether isn't trying to hurt the kids.


That's what I do - keep mom and babies in the kidding pen for a few days, then watch them when they come out to make sure none of the other goats have a jealousy problem. After that they should be fine.


----------

